# Sasquatch... Porsche 914 1.8t build thread



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

My car is a Porsche 914. it was a former SCCA race car that was rescued from a yard in Los Angeles. The car has passed through a few 914 world ( www.914world.com ) members and PCA members before me. When I got it a V8 Chevy was the power mover. One day the clutch went out and the"Might as Wells" kicked in. Before the 1.8t I installed 2 different turbo rotary engines. Both making around 500hp. This was fun but not well suited for the street. The first one a blew over boosting with a GT35R. Then I found a wrecked 2001 Passat with an ATW. 

The build has been very time consuming but big fun! 034Motorsport helped out with ECU flashing and misc parts. A GT28R and 413cc injectors are installed along with a 4" exhaust. All smog has been flashed out but the recirc valve is still controlled by the ECU. Many tried to talk me into a stand alone EFI but I wanted to keep the DBW and factory driveability of the Motronic 7 system. I'm also running a 3" MAF. 

Cooling is accomplished with an aluminum radiator in the front trunk. Air exits into the fender wells. A 17"x27" Setrab oil cooler is up front too. I ran AN-12 lines and fittings to a sandwhich adapter and eliminated the factory oil cooler. Max temps last summer with the rotary were 180F. 

I added an air to water intercooler designed for 500+hp. A heat exchanger is mounted in the left rear quarter panel. A BMW heater pump moves coolant through the system. I set up a self bleeding system with reservoir so it burps all the air out automatically. The max AIT last summer was 120F. Not too bad. 

I went through 4 or 5 exhaust manifolds before I found one that fit well. I cut up the stock CAT for the tapered section to reduce the 4" exhaust to the GT28R flange. The muffler is an Aero Turbine with resonator. There will be very little back pressure. With the rotary I could get full boost by 2500 rpm. The size of the exhaust may be overkill but who cares. An external wastegate and AEM boost controller will keep it at bay. 

I added a Cooling Mist methanol system with 2 gallon tank and failsafe. I will use both a boost reference and 0-5V MAF signal to progressively control the juice. 

I also have a Haltech WB O2 controller with an added signal converter to scale the 0-5V WB signal to a 0-1V NB signal. This allows me to either use the stock NB sensor or the WB signal (converted) back to the ECU. The rear O2 has been flashed out. But the exhaust will have both WB & NB sensors installed. An Innovate WB gauge with turbo timer is installed too. 

I have a Autometer Pyrometer and mechanical oil pressure gauge to keep an eye on things. I also found a signal converter from a company called Spyder in the UK that converts the Porsche fuel level sender to the Passat fuel gauge. 

Which brings me to... I swapped in the steering column and dash cluster from the Passat. I get to keep all the perks from the Passat, like: Outside air temp, warning display, cruise control, delayed wipers, immobilizer, etc... 

The wiring has been very time consuming but I'm an electrician by trade and a former Aircraft Electrician in the USMC. I also swapped the headlight switch and hazard switch/relay. I am almost done with grafting the Passat system into the 914. Soon I will be able to get it started and driving. 

Stopping power is accomplish by the use of 930 turbo brakes and drilled/vented rotors. This thing stops on a dime. A full roll cage is in for safety too. Porsche 911 suspension in the front with Bilstein struts get me down the road. 

The FWD 5 speed is perfect for this application since it is almost the same as the Boxster tranny. The main differences (for those who don't know) are the axle flanges and the shift linkage. There is a boss, lower rear of tranny. On the Boxster this boss is drilled and tapped for a linkage pivot. On the Passat, it is not drilled. The Boxster flanges fit my 100mm 911 CV's and they pop right in. I built the tranny side linkage to fit the Boxster shift cables and shifter. 

This post is getting really wordy so here are some pictures... I hope you enjoyed reading this... 



Stripped Passat, I did it wire by wire and labeled everything... 












Shift linkage 




















Engine cradle, made so I can swap in another engine type and only have to build small mounts 




















Wiring in process... 












Trimmed down cluster bezel flat and epoxied plexy... 












I painted the front clear outside edge with satin black, fits into the stock dash... 





















I have a more complete build thread here http://www.914world.com/bbs2/index.php?showtopic=187914 it also has links to my prior engine swaps in the same car... 

Yes I'm crazy!:screwy:


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

BTW... Sasquatch is the name of the car, given by a previous owner... Not sure where it came from.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

wow i REALLY dig the linkage and the cradle!!!!! 

nice job!


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

pluck yew said:


> wow i REALLY dig the linkage and the cradle!!!!!
> 
> nice job!


 Thanks! This has been a labor of love. Car has been off the road for better part of a year. Should be driving before summer!


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, i know a little bit about that "labor of love" thing. 

keep up the good work! building stuff yourself has sooo much rewards.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Here is a pic of the car...


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Now this is interesting. Awesome that the vw trans basically slips right into the 914 without much trouble. I'll be reading through your 914 thread when I get a chance. :thumbup: 

edit: So, how did you like the v8 in the 914? Dry weight?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup: Very Cool!


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

STOICH said:


> Now this is interesting. Awesome that the vw trans basically slips right into the 914 without much trouble. I'll be reading through your 914 thread when I get a chance. :thumbup:
> 
> edit: So, how did you like the v8 in the 914? Dry weight?


 The V8 although heavy was well sorted. The handling was very predictable. It always landed exactly where I expected it to. The turbo rotary (with 2x the hp and 1/2 the weight) was scary. I never know what it would do. The power would come on so quickly that you would have to drive carefully. Is was like driving a drag boat; all on or all off. 

V8= 700lbs (in car 2500lbs) 
rotary=300lbs 
ATW=? 

Not sure how the ATW will handle yet. Hopefully it will be perfect. My hp goal is 300. If I get more, great! On a 914, when you go over the 400hp mark, many upgrades are required. I have most of this done already. When you go over 600hp, you need to build it like a full race car. The chassis is so light that you must respect it. I can spank 90% of the cars out there on the road but I really like to drive. When it was a V8, I would go on 300-400 mile road trips. The rotary maybe 100 miles at a time. 

I plan on taking on the Targa California run (next year), it is 900-1000 miles over 3-4 days. SO the ATW is going to get me there. This is why I went with a Garrett 2860. Not too big, hopefully no bent rods and massive hp numbers. I'm running a progressive meth system as preventative maintenance. Keep the EGT's down and mitigate detonation. Since I'm keeping all the factory sensors, it should run like a "stock" motor when not on boost. 

Since the tranny came with the motor, it is geared for it! My seem trivial but I was running the Porsche tranny with the other engines. gearing not ideal. The 1970's shifting technology was less than ideal too. Reverse was where 1st gear is on most cars. With the Boxster shifter to the VW tranny, it shifts like, well, like a Boxster. Awesome.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Wiring continues... I have run at least 20 new wires to the dash for all the junk connected... soldering and adding weather pack connectors... 

Here is a pic of the engine in place. 










I had to use a cobra head on the turbo inlet. Here you can see the recirc line and MAF. Filter is in the right quarter panel. I have a NACA duct for fresh cold air to the filter. 










Here's another shot. I made a heat shield from aluminum. 2860 is below. I have eliminated the PCV system and I'm using an evacuation system (lower center). This draws a vacuum through a catch can, the can is connected to the crankcase via an 034 PCV adapter. Just like a top fuel engine, this will help seal the rings and evacuate all the pressure from the system.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

kg6dxn said:


> Wiring continues... I have run at least 20 new wires to the dash for all the junk connected... soldering and adding weather pack connectors...
> 
> Here is a pic of the engine in place.
> 
> ...


 You're further than I am with my 914 project ... Mine is just a sandblasted shell sitting next to the charger which is also in pieces:facepalm:


----------



## Dub...Love (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful build! :thumbup: happy I found this. Following :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

I can only imagine how squirrelly that rotary was. 

You should enjoy the 28r 1.8t in there. Have fun!


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Anyone know what a fully loaded 1.8t and FWD 5 speed weigh? 

I'm wondering if I need to make a spring change. I had the 200lb V8 springs in with the rotary, I'm sure that contributed to the squirlyness... Stock 914 springs are around 100lb. A stock 914 tranny weighs 75-80lbs.


----------



## Nmcaruso (Jul 26, 2012)

80 lbs for vw 5 speed


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to 20v build list


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Groggory for adding this. 

Turbo: GT28R
Displacement: 1.8L stock
Software: 034Motorsport custom big turbo flash
Injectors: 413cc
Exhaust manifold: unknown T3 cast iron
Intake manifold: stock tapped for meth injector
Cams: stock ATW
Purpose: to be outrageous 

Mike Bellis
aka kg6dxn


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

An 02J with all liquids weighs 92lbs. Had it on a scale at UPS before shipping.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

So what does a fully dressed 1.8t weigh?


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

So what does a fully dressed 1.8t weigh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty awesome build man :thumbup:


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Somewhere around 350. Don't have exacts. I'd say mid-400s for the engine/trans dressed.


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

kg6dxn said:


> Thanks Groggory for adding this.
> 
> *Turbo: GT28R*
> Displacement: 1.8L stock
> ...


That turbo is going to be a lot of fun. I had same turbo (GT28R) with T3 manifold on my first build. It's good for about 340 HP with the right upgrades.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

bare block weighs right around 85lbs

i never weighed with all accessories but I would venture to say right under 300lbs (290-300) with everything sans transaxle...that's for a stock turbo car of course...you can add a couple of lbs for bigger exhaust, exhaust mani, turbo etc

don't forget you are loosing weight with a lighter FW vs dual mass if you replaced the stock of course


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> bare block weighs right around 85lbs
> 
> i never weighed with all accessories but I would venture to say right under 300lbs (290-300) with everything sans transaxle...that's for a stock turbo car of course...you can add a couple of lbs for bigger exhaust, exhaust mani, turbo etc
> 
> don't forget you are loosing weight with a lighter FW vs dual mass if you replaced the stock of course


It does have a lightened flywheel and a SPEC Stage 3 clutch. I think it will be just slightly heavier than the rotary setup. Nice! Right where I wanted it to be. I think I will have to change the rear springs. From a 200 to a 180 or 160 pound spring. A T4 engine weighs in just under this weight. Many AXers use a 140lb but I like it a bit stiffer.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

car looks great, can't wait to see more progress!

i wouldn't worry too much about spring rates right now. just use what you have, and if you need to, you can always swap springs. i usually prefer the harder spring rates as well, as long as your shocks can handle it of course.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

OK springs will wait. I need to drive it first!

Lets talk fluids. I drained everything, tranny, engine oil, coolant.

What is the recommended fluid type, viscosity, etc.. for this motor?

Engine Oil?

Tranny Oil?

Coolant?


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Here's a shot of the intercooler, coolant expansion tank, Oil cooler sandwich adapter. I completely removed the water cooled oil setup. I still need to plug the hose water hose connection...










Shot from the top...










Another shot showing the tank to intercooler spacing. The triangular tank worked perfect.










Here is a shot from the rear. shown is a SS exhaust manifold that did not work well. I went through 4 or 5 manifolds before I found one that fit well. Funny thing is, the one I settled with was the cheapest. I have a SPA cast iron collecting dust on the shelf now.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Here's another shot of the car...


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

My recommendations/suggestions:

Gear oil: OEM or Pennz synchromesh non-friction modified. Redline 75w90 is decent, but needs a tad warming up in colder weather.

Engine oil: Rotella t6 and total are good. M1 0w-40 also decent. You can also run the larger size filter. 

Coolant: OEM. There is also a 'generic' brand coolant you can run provided the system is flushed accordingly, although it's slipping my mind at the moment. Up side is you would have access to it more easily than the dealer.


----------



## 1303 GTI (Dec 25, 2012)

kg6dxn said:


> So what does a fully dressed 1.8t weigh?





STOICH said:


> Somewhere around 350. Don't have exacts. I'd say mid-400s for the engine/trans dressed.


The Rabbit GTI 1.8 8V is 216 lbs., to compare.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

I'm getting burned out on wiring... :what:

Today I switched to steering. I had to shorted the under dash steering rod by 2.5 inches. So I cut it in half, connected everything and marked it. I then cut off the excess. I don;t want this weld to fail so I did it more like a structural weld. Note the chamfers on each section. I used an angle aluminum piece in the vice and over clamped it so the heat would not pull the rod. It was welded, ground and spun... Over and over. It is not warped or bent at all. A quick coat of satin black finished it off.

I did discover the VW clock spring does 7 complete revolutions. I never looked to see what the 914 does lock to lock but I hope 7 is OK.

Kind of a boring update but if it don't steer, it don't drive...


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Electrical work is the least fun part of any project for me. Got no problem doing it, but damn can it be a pain.

The shortening looks strong. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

how do you know your weld is good on that shaft?

Cool project :beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Rac_337 said:


> how do you know your weld is good on that shaft?
> 
> Cool project :beer:


 Check out that bevel bro. Its got good material on it. As long as there is no porosity its good. This is for steering not structural. :thumbup:


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like it was done OK to me. It's still a very vital part to the car (don't want that letting go on the track/street) though, so it needs to be done right: chamfered and good tig weld.

You can spend the time and notch/sleeve if you want, but if really boils down to comfort level.


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Got the motor almost ready to go back in. I pulled almost every nut and bolt added some red, blue or green Locktite (depending on the application). 
Bolts tight 
Turbo oil lines done 
Turbo coolant lines done 
Exhaust manifolds tight 
Coolant lines done 
Vacuum lines done 
Belts replaced 

I also cleaned to oil (from the rotary) from the engine bay and resprayed the white. I used the "Awesome cleaner" from the dollar store. Thanks Lennie! Stuff works great. At one point with the rotary, I was racing a Carrera on the freeway. Under boost the oil filler neck popped off. A fine mist of oil was sprayed all over the car. The worst part was the top was off and I got covered. BTW, I won...  

Motor will go back in next weekend and final assembly will begin. Still need fluids, minor wiring and connecting the dots... 

Here a few pics while I watch paint dry... 

Hell hole looks pretty good.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Lovin it!


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Coming along well :thumbup:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

This car is amazing. I love what you've done here. 

Are you going to be doing the tuning on a dyno? With that turbo, I'd suggest it, and start with low boost and work your way up until you hit about 280 torque. I didn't see that you replaced rods in the engine, and that turbo will port your block in a hurry, as it spools super fast. 

Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see this thing run


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

VWBugman00 said:


> This car is amazing. I love what you've done here.
> 
> Are you going to be doing the tuning on a dyno? With that turbo, I'd suggest it, and start with low boost and work your way up until you hit about 280 torque. I didn't see that you replaced rods in the engine, and that turbo will port your block in a hurry, as it spools super fast.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see this thing run


 Yes. The guys at 034Motorsport are helping me out. It's their BT tune with their injectors and 4 bar fuel system. Plus the progressive meth system! 

I will indeed keep the boost low until the final tune. I've blown plenty of engines over the last 25 years of wrenching. I don't feel like rebuilding right now. Time to get it running and have some fun!


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Motor is in and a bunch of stuff is connected... 

*COMPLETED:* 
Radiator coolant lines: DONE 
Heater lines: DONE 
Intercooler lines: DONE 
Intercooler pump: DONE 
Oil lines: DONE 
Oil pressure line: DONE 
Intake piping: DONE 
Recirc valve: DONE (Forge DV/BOV in DV mode only) 
Turbo inlet: DONE 
MAF: DONE 
Air cleaner: DONE 
Fuel lines: DONE 
PCV evacuation system: DONE 


*NEEDS:* 
fuel pump install 
catch can drain 
vacuum lines connected 
wastegate connected 
boost control connected 
exhaust install 
Wiring connected 
Interior cleaning 
Dash cluster install 
Rear sway bar install 
Fluids: motor oil, tranny oil, coolant 
Axle measurement t, order and install 
Clutch final bleeding 

I can't believe how much stuff was bolted to this system. I waited until final assembly to plumb all the fluid lines. What a bitch. The area on the left side of the engine bay is very contested with hoses (heater, intercooler, heat exchanger, pump, oil, oil pressure). 

I had one of those senior moments today. I lost my throttle body. When I took it off, I put it somewhere safe. It took me an hour to find it... :banghead:


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

The methanol injector was mounted to the outlet of the intercooler. This is a 330cc injector good for 350hp @ 7500 rpm. Right in my range. Notice the tip is recessed. In theory, this allows the spray to form a "cone" before the air flow (passing by) cuts into the stream. By doing this it promotes better atomization. There is some debate on other forums about installing the injector within the intercooler. The argument revolves around pooling inside the cooler. In my case, I am running a solenoid before the injector to prevent dribble thus avoiding pooling. In addition, the injector will not open below 10psi and/or an analog signal from the MAF. 



















The Audi/VW motors suffer from sludge build up in the PCV system. There was even some law suit over it. I decided to mitigate problems by using a crankcase evacuation system. 034 Motorsport hooked me up with a machined aluminum fitting that plugs into the system. I added some 5/8" aluminum hard line and brass compression fittings. This is the main line that heads to a custom built 1 gallon catch can. From the catch can the line continues to the vacuum venturi welded to the exhaust. This type of system is usually found on V8 drag cars. As the exhaust flows past the venturi a vacuum is pulled on the system- on the engine crank case. It was originally designed to help seal rings on high HP engines. So I get the best of both worlds. Reduced sludge and better sealing combustion chambers. 



















An AFFF fire system has been installed. This system is approved by many racing sanctioning bodies. This system from FireCharger is also refillable by me at any time. I runs off a compressed CO2 cylinder. You just need a refill kit and water. Very easy! I am more concerned with putting out a fire than weather or not the car will pass tech. I still keep fire extinguishers in the car any way. 

The bottle and CO2 housing are mounted on the front tunnel. I mounted the handle on my shifter console. The nozzle tubing is routed on top of the tunnel, up the firewall and pops out into the engine bay at the top. The two nozzles are mounted slightly to the left of center. One over the fuel rail and one over the intake manifold. I painted the top of the tips red so they don't blend in to the rest of the stuff back there.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Been a while since an update. Car is running and finally dyno tuned. This thing is fast! I did not get a final full pull because the wastegate was falling off during tuning and the boost maxed out at 16psi. However, at 16psi and the WG falling off the car did 229hp on a 4 wheel dyno. This is significant. The AWD dyno forces my rear wheel drive to spin the front tires. This ads additional loss. If we figure 15% drivetrain loss and another 5% from spinning the front wheels, this equates to around 275hp at the crank. I drove it home from 034 with the WG falling off and it had good power. 3 miles down the road the WG fell completely off and I had NA power and a loud exhaust. Once home I discovered the cause and repaired with new studs and high temp lock tite. The car does 20psi as low as 3000rpm. holy ****! I am sure the car is over the 300hp mark now and it shows. Remember this car is 2200lbs wet! I still need to get back to 034 for a final tweak on the cold start and flash out the ABS but the car runs and drives amazing!

Look for me on the roads around the SF Bay...
















On another note...

I took the car to the PCA Escape to LA in October. I won an award from Magnus Walker, Urban outlaw and celebrity judge. He builds outlaw 911's and took a liking to my car since it was the only owner built car there.

Here's a link to the Escape adventure... http://www.914world.com/bbs2/index.php?showtopic=223245


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Full of awesomeness! :thumbup:


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on the award!

Glad to see its out and about :beer:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome work man, bet thats ALOT more fun than the ole engine.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

This is an awesome build sir


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

GT28R T3 Powah!:thumbup:


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the praise! This has been a fun build even with the ups and downs. 

Yesterday I had to rebuild my 930 CV joints with less than 3000 miles on them. They were clicking already! I installed new cages made from 300M alloy. The new cages barely fit into the housings! I also polished the stars and the housing for less friction. Now I have no clicking and the 300M is supposed to be stronger than chrome moly cages.

The power of this motor is amazing! I do need to get some final tuning tweaks but at 20psi this thing is super fast. I think I will leave it alone. I want to rack up some mileage before I have to rebuild. Remember this car weighs 2200 lbs wet.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Your giving me all sorts of bad ideas of putting one of my spare 1.8t's into a Boxster  Love the 914-1.8t!


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

UPDATES please!

Ed Villela's car and this one are true inspirations. I always wanted to stroke and turbo a 914(No pun) I definitely like the 1.8t with the bigger crank. 

How is the car running now? Any other upgrades/changes? 


E


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

Ephry73 said:


> UPDATES please!
> 
> Ed Villela's car and this one are true inspirations. I always wanted to stroke and turbo a 914(No pun) I definitely like the 1.8t with the bigger crank.
> 
> ...


I've had a few hiccups but the car runs great! I need 034 to tweak the cold start a little, not much. The car pings slightly at WOT, above 5000rpm, while building boost. I dialed in some methanol, progressive at 15psi+ and the ping goes away. 

The main thing I need at this point are "non plunging" 930 CV's. They have a working angle limit of 40°. I mounted the engine/tranny forward and low in the chassis for balance. The car handles great but the regular 930 CV's click as they spin. I installed some 300M cages so I don't think mine will break soon but I want the non plunging type to make it all better.

The build thread on 914 World has more info and pics than this one.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*914*

I LIKE YOUR CAR . NICE FLARES / CANT BE STOCK ? NICE HEADLIGHT MOD . YOU SIR ARE A VERY BRAVE SOUL .......LOTSA WORK......GOOD JOB. I HAVE OWNED
4 911'S AND A 930 SLANTNOSE CONVERTIBLE WIDE BODY . MY FIRST WAS A 72 911T THAT I MODIFIED .GOD I WISH I WOULD HAVE KEPT IT . IT WAS THE BEST LOOKING 911T ON THE PLANET. THE 930 WAS A BALL BUSTER . nOW I AM HAVING FUN WITH MY TURBO BEETLE . STOCK K03S TURBO BUT LOTS OF MODS
RUNNING 1.7 BAR.......235 RWHP. 91 OCT.....WITH YOUR POWER TO WEIGHT RATIO MUST BE FUN.....


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

nuff said said:


> I LIKE YOUR CAR . NICE FLARES / CANT BE STOCK ? NICE HEADLIGHT MOD . YOU SIR ARE A VERY BRAVE SOUL .......LOTSA WORK......GOOD JOB. I HAVE OWNED
> 4 911'S AND A 930 SLANTNOSE CONVERTIBLE WIDE BODY . MY FIRST WAS A 72 911T THAT I MODIFIED .GOD I WISH I WOULD HAVE KEPT IT . IT WAS THE BEST LOOKING 911T ON THE PLANET. THE 930 WAS A BALL BUSTER . nOW I AM HAVING FUN WITH MY TURBO BEETLE . STOCK K03S TURBO BUT LOTS OF MODS
> RUNNING 1.7 BAR.......235 RWHP. 91 OCT.....WITH YOUR POWER TO WEIGHT RATIO MUST BE FUN.....


Flares are fiberglass 914 units from American International Racing.

Headlights are modified 240sx units

No final dyno numbers yet but it feels like 325-350 by the seat of the pants. Cars weighs in around 2200lbs wet.

Next on the list are some non plunging off road CV joints. My compound angle on my axles is making my 300M cages sound crunchy...


----------

